

Subcompact Publishing - chalst
http://craigmod.com/journal/subcompact_publishing/#fn-ref-subcompact-11

======
chalst
> Certain kinds of pagination increase the complexity of an application by
> orders of magnitude. The engineering efforts required to produce beautiful,
> simple, indigenous, consistent — and fast — pagination are simply too high
> to belong in the subcompact space.

Now, Tex offers an engine that does three of these five things. I don't know
what "indigenous" means, and I wonder about what the "fast" requirement boils
down to.

